# Aegis legend 2



## Stefan960823 (19/5/21)

Hi guys and girls. Do you know if South African vape stores will be getting the new aegis legend 2?and if so,what stores can be expected to get them? TIA


----------



## TyTy (19/5/21)

Stefan960823 said:


> Hi guys and girls. Do you know if South African vape stores will be getting the new aegis legend 2?and if so,what stores can be expected to get them? TIA


I'm pretty sure we will get them seeing as the og legend did so well here

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## StompieZA (21/5/21)

Im pretty sure it will come to SA as i have received one to review and its pretty awesome! 

@geekvape

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DJ Fog (8/6/21)

Fogging Amazing will have them in about 3-4 weeks from today.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

